# Removing scratches from dashboard and centre console



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,
Is there a way to remove scratches from the dashbord and plastic centre console?
Cheers 
Fivos


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

It has been known for centre consoles/plastic trims to be fully removed, then polished up just as you would should it be the outside trim.. I forget where I saw it, I think it was a restoration project on a 7-series BMW?

How about Megs Plastic-X? (I think..) might be worth masking off surrounding areas and trying a few polishes by hand.

Any photos of the area?


----------



## JTOWN (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah would love to know how to work out the scratches if possible..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't imagine this would work too well on textured plastics.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Phisp said:


> I can't imagine this would work too well on textured plastics.


Argh, no, you're right! Sorry, I misread the question...

I thought we were talking about the glossy finished trim.. like that of the black piano trim in my S3.

Sorry - it's probably not wise to polish the 'textured dash'..


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

i used a tiny spot of mags plastx on the smooth painted plastic of my dash and it worked great on the few scratches that were annoying me. Although it does say on the bottle for clear plastics not painted finishes.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a grey interior on my bmw and when I was conditioning the leather with Autoglym leather conditioner I got a little splash on the centre console and wiped it off and it filled in the scratch that was there and also left it looking nice. When I read "ALL" of the application instructions it says it can be used on the dash/controls etc!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

if its very fine " fluffy " scratches like what you get around the ignition barrel i have used gentle heat weather it be carefully from a blowtorch (plumbers type) with a very soft blue flame, just a couple of swift passes at a didtance is all it normally takes, i suppose you could use a heat gun for this too but i have not tried this. you can imgine its like burning a loose thread on your jacket with a lighter very simalar principle, as alot of the time the scratches look alot worse because of the fluffy bits, anythis left after that i would think a dressing will blend it in.


----------

